# Bolero gas bottle clamp



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

Has any body replaced the gas bottle straps and ring arrangement on the Bolero I'm using the Calor lite bottles.

Often after a journey the ring has slipped off and the bottle is moving around. The ring does not seem to fit this bottle tightly enough.

Is it safe to drill the gas locker sides to fit different clamps? The sides feel very flimsy.


----------

